# Seattle Bound



## Shade (Mar 26, 2008)

We've decided we're headen back to seattle, probably getting a house in the Beacon hill or capitol hill area, looking foward to it, leaving Minnesota april 12th or so , if anyone lives in seattle or around , hit me up! we'll get some 40's and party hardy

cheers-


----------

